# Garmin Epix VS Fenix 3, Which One And Why?



## Joakim Agren (Feb 12, 2006)

Yes I am currently choosing between these two. I am aware of some of their issues from the Garmin forum. But hoping most of those will be fixed in a SW update soon!

The Epix have the mapping function that the Fenix 3 does not. Is there any other difference? Anyway sometime I lean towards choosing the Fenix 3 (mostly the Sapphire or Grey version) and now this Epix thingie also comes into the equation. So hard to choose!:-d

Which one would you choose and why?


----------



## Mystro (Oct 26, 2008)

There are only two issues you need to consider between the two. Do you have to have a base map??? Then the Epix is the way to go. Which do you like the look of better?? This is a personal issue. For me, I would have liked a base map but the Epix is way too ugly for me to get past. 
The Fenix 3 is a beautiful looking GPS watch. It looks cool and well thought out and its color display makes it pop. I have several gps watches and the Fenix 3 is the sexiest design to date IMO. The touch screen on the Epix isn't a advantage as far as I hàve seen. The finger prints on such a small display is distracting. I use my Fenix 3 for hiking/hunting and general use. Yesterday I had my phone inside my house charging while blutoothed to my bluetooth speaker system outside to play music. Then I had my Fenix 3 bluetoothed to my phone inside while I was catching some sun outside. I controlled the music from my Fenix3 the entire time. Great for pool parties. The bluetooth range of the Fenix 3 is very good. 
Currently it is the benchmark GPS watch IMO. There is a coolness factor to this watch more than any other GPS watch I have owned and seems to get noticed alot. I get comments on it all the time asking what it is and how cool it looks.

Here are a few of my favorite Fenix 3 faces I use.




The clearest digital display I have ever seen on any watch.


Here is what the weather app looks like.


----------



## gaijin (Oct 29, 2007)

fenix 3 without a doubt.

I have both, but the epix is being returned. The main benefit I saw for the epix was the mapping capabilities, but it really is not very useful on such a small screen. On top of that, the epix is extremely unreliable - features either plain do not work or cause the watch to freeze or re-boot. Sure, there were some problems with the fenix 3 after initial launch, but nothing like what I am experiencing with the epix. Also, since the latest firmware update, I have found the fenix 3 to be very accurate and reliable.

Many are reporting that on winding trails with many switchbacks and heavy tree cover that the fenix 3 under reports the total distance. I do not use mine under these conditions, so cannot comment directly, but there is a growing body of user reports that this is the case, and Garmin have said they are working on a fix to improve "distance accrual" under such conditions, so there must be something to the complaints. In my use of the fenix 3, mostly biking on roads, I have found the reported distances to be very accurate and usually within a couple hundredths of a mile compared to other devices.

Bottom line:

- I recommend the fenix 3 because it works well and reliably for me
- I do not recommend the epix because even if they fix the many, many bugs currently evident on the device, the additional capabilities over the fenix 3 (mainly mapping) are of dubious value due to the small screen.
- If you need maps, carry a good handheld GPS device with a large screen and a good set of maps.

HTH

ETA:

And just because there are never enough pics of the fenix 3:


----------



## Joakim Agren (Feb 12, 2006)

Thanks guys for your replies!:-!

I might as well ask some questions in here...:-d

How do you make all time digits all bold like that? looks better then the narrow minute digits I see everywhere! 

Is it possible to also make the hour digits in color for instance red?

Is it possible to create a nice colorful display divided in 4 squares with current time, speed, GPS altitude and total distance displayed at once? Can I create custom activities the way I can with a Suunto Ambit? When in a activity am I locked into it or can I have it running while navigating around other watch functions?`(one of the annoying things with the Ambit is that if you are in a activity you can only go to navigation but not to other watch functions).

Is the illumination adjustable like in a Ambit where I can adjust it in percentage? I assume you can have it permanently lit?

What is the capability of the timer? Can you adjust it to the second? What is the max duration? And is it possible to have current time seen when in timer mode?

When using the barometer, altimeter mode can you see the current time in there?

I am mostly familiar with the Suunto platform Movescount. What platforms do Garmin use and which one do you use for what?


----------



## Mystro (Oct 26, 2008)

There is soooo many time faces and combinations of data and colors, reverse displays, etc...its crazy. That alone puts all the other models to shame. Factor in there is many 3rd party programming and designs always comming out.
The Fenix 3 is totally programmable more so than Suunto. Interval timers, countdown timer, etc..are all programmable to the second. The first Fenix 1 killed my Ambit. Now the only Suunto I have is a Core. GPS/smart watch belongs to Garmin.

Notice the baro trend on the screen like the Core. It also has a programmable storm alarm so you can adjust its sensitivity. Go for the Garmin.


----------



## filthyj24 (Dec 28, 2013)

Your post may have just sold me on the Fenix 3.


----------



## Mystro (Oct 26, 2008)

Go for it. I was very happy with my Fenix 1 but this new Fenix 3 was game changer. The color display and it being thinner with a better strap was a easy sale for me. I load up about 5 different watch faces inside the watch. Some digital and some analog and switch back and forth often. It becomes a mood and fashion derision now and is addictive. 
I am very impressed so far. Just about every review on youtube gushes how good it was and I had to get one. I wanted to use it for awhile before I did a review. So far I love it and recommended it. It can easily be your everyday watch and it looks stylish without looking clunky or cheap looking.



filthyj24 said:


> Your post may have just sold me on the Fenix 3.


----------



## gaijin (Oct 29, 2007)

Joakim Agren said:


> Thanks guys for your replies!:-!
> 
> I might as well ask some questions in here...:-d


OK, I'll give it a shot ... but you may find reading the Owner's Manual interesting. It's not very good, but does give a good general overview of the features/capabilities of the watch: http://static.garmincdn.com/pumac/fenix3_OM_EN.pdf



Joakim Agren said:


> How do you make all time digits all bold like that? looks better then the narrow minute digits I see everywhere!


Basic digital time format can be set to display in 12 hour (AM/PM) format, 24 hour (with a : divider - 9:34) and Military (no : leading 0 - 0934) then select a preference that display all bold.



Joakim Agren said:


> Is it possible to also make the hour digits in color for instance red?


No. The "Accent Color" only applies to the minutes



Joakim Agren said:


> Is it possible to create a nice colorful display divided in 4 squares with current time, speed, GPS altitude and total distance displayed at once?


Not in different colors, but it certainly is possible to have a 4-field Data Page with TOD (Time of Day), GPS Elevation, Speed and Distance all shown at once



Joakim Agren said:


> Can I create custom activities the way I can with a Suunto Ambit?


I don't have an Ambit so I don't know how they do it, but on the fenix 3 you can customize the data pages and data fields for any standard App (Activity) with an overwhelming number and variety of data fields. You can also add/create your own custom App. The possibilities are endless - GPS On/Off, maps, Lat/Lon, Speed, Average Speed, Lap Speed, Lap Distance, Heart Rate, etc., etc.



Joakim Agren said:


> When in a activity am I locked into it or can I have it running while navigating around other watch functions?`(one of the annoying things with the Ambit is that if you are in a activity you can only go to navigation but not to other watch functions).


Yes. When in an activity, simply press and hold the Down button and you are returned to the main time page with the activity continuing to run in the background. From the main time page you have access to all the standard widgets (Alti, Baro, Compass, Settings (even for the currently running activity which can be changed on the fly), timers, etc.)



Joakim Agren said:


> Is the illumination adjustable like in a Ambit where I can adjust it in percentage? I assume you can have it permanently lit?


Yes. The backlight is adjustable from 10% - 100% in 10% increments. It can be set to turn on whenever you press a button or receive an alert, or only when you press the Light button. It can be set to timeout in 8 seconds, 15 seconds, 30 seconds, 1 minute or stay on continuously (until you press the Light button to turn it off).



Joakim Agren said:


> What is the capability of the timer? Can you adjust it to the second? What is the max duration? And is it possible to have current time seen when in timer mode?


The CDT can be set up to 23 Hours 59 Minutes 59 Seconds in increments of 1 second. It can also be set to Auto repeat if desired. And no, the curtrent time is not on the same screen as the CDT display, but you can flip back to the main time page without interrupting the timer.



Joakim Agren said:


> When using the barometer, altimeter mode can you see the current time in there?


No.



Joakim Agren said:


> I am mostly familiar with the Suunto platform Movescount. What platforms do Garmin use and which one do you use for what?


Garmin Connect is the "Home Base" for all things Garmin. This is a desktop program, but is also available as a mobile App with some reduced functionality. There is also Garmin BaseCamp primarily for mapping duties, Garmin Training Center for workout prep and analysis and WebUpdater just for software updates.

These points just scratch the surface, so happy searching for more nuggets.

HTH


----------



## Joakim Agren (Feb 12, 2006)

Well I just ordered a fenix 3 sapphire (so voted fenix 3 in my own poll ) together with a Pistachio green extra strap and also the tempe sensor. Ordered from gps24.de in Germany and it ended up costing $667 in total including shipping to Sweden so now lets hope they deliver it to me in time before I go on vacation next Tuesday!:-!

Do anyone know how to shorten the bracelet on this one?

It look similar to my SS Core and I managed to shorten that one using my bracelet tool. I hope it is the same method used in this bracelet!

Right now my wallet does not like me after ordering 2 G-Shocks and a fenix3 and pay for vacation abroad the horror...









 :-d:-d:-d


----------



## Mystro (Oct 26, 2008)

Great choice. The bracelet sizing is the same idea. Its easy. 
While you wait for your watch, might as well start getting ideas on watch faces, etc.... A couple new ones were just released.

https://apps.garmin.com/en-US/devices/fenix3/apps


----------



## Joakim Agren (Feb 12, 2006)

Starting to get a little worried that I might not get it in time! So far after 2 days no shipping confirmation. I have sent 2 messages to the company and also written a post on their Facebook. But so far no response. I think tomorrow might be the very latest they can ship out for me to be sure to have the watch in time for my vacation. So It might end up that I have to cancel the order and not getting any fenix 3 for my vacation! 

Thankfully I paid with PayPal so if it ends up that gps24.de is a scam company I will get my money back!:rodekaart


----------



## gaijin (Oct 29, 2007)

I know it's not good news, but there appears to be a worlwide shortage of stock for the fenix 3 Sapphire model :-( The grey and silver models are readily available, but the rumor is that Garmin is having a hard time sourcing the Sapphire crystals. Garmin here in the U.S. indicate 1-3 business days for a grey or silver model, but 3 - 5 weeks for the Sapphire model.

I hope you get yours in time for your vacation, but wouldn't be surprised if you do not.

HTH


----------



## STEELINOX (Mar 20, 2006)

gaijin said:


> I know it's not good news, but there appears to be a worlwide shortage of stock for the fenix 3 Sapphire model :-( The grey and silver models are readily available, but the rumor is that Garmin is having a hard time sourcing the Sapphire crystals. Garmin here in the U.S. indicate 1-3 business days for a grey or silver model, but 3 - 5 weeks for the Sapphire model.
> 
> I hope you get yours in time for your vacation, but wouldn't be surprised if you do not.
> 
> HTH


RE: The sapphire "shortage"; are these man made or natural that are used for the Fenix?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joakim Agren (Feb 12, 2006)

gaijin said:


> I know it's not good news, but there appears to be a worlwide shortage of stock for the fenix 3 Sapphire model :-( The grey and silver models are readily available, but the rumor is that Garmin is having a hard time sourcing the Sapphire crystals. Garmin here in the U.S. indicate 1-3 business days for a grey or silver model, but 3 - 5 weeks for the Sapphire model.
> 
> I hope you get yours in time for your vacation, but wouldn't be surprised if you do not.
> 
> HTH


It was listed as in stock on the website and still is (1-3 business days delivery within Germany). I know a place here in Sweden that has stock (but is a little more expensive) so if gps24.de does not have any stock I want to know so that I can cancel the order as soon as possible so that I can just go ahead and order from the Swedish site instead. But so far I have not received any reply to any of my messages. So that is why I am concerned!:-(



STEELINOX said:


> RE: The sapphire "shortage"; are these man made or natural that are used for the Fenix?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Are there natural sapphire in any watch crystal? Sounds like a bad idea considering natural ones are not perfect so therefor would be very brittle!


----------



## STEELINOX (Mar 20, 2006)

Joakim Agren said:


> It was listed as in stock on the website and still is (1-3 business days delivery within Germany). I know a place here in Sweden that has stock (but is a little more expensive) so if gps24.de does not have any stock I want to know so that I can cancel the order as soon as possible so that I can just go ahead and order from the Swedish site instead. But so far I have not received any reply to any of my messages. So that is why I am concerned!:-(
> 
> Are there natural sapphire in any watch crystal? Sounds like a bad idea considering natural ones are not perfect so therefor would be very brittle!


Right. So, this is really more to do with demand for man made sapphire.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joakim Agren (Feb 12, 2006)

Good news! Just received shipping confirmation! Was shipped out 1 hour ago! 

Apparently there was a batch of sapphire edition with incorrectly seated crystals so could be leaking water. They were asked to hold of any shipments until Garmin could get confirmation of the affected batch. So now I guess my watch was cleared for shipment!:-!

Hopefully it will arrive by Friday!

One thing that concerns me regarding fenix 3 is crashes in the field(hopefully that will not happen to me though). If the watch get stuck and I have no access to any computer in the field to recover it. How do I reset it?


----------



## gaijin (Oct 29, 2007)

Joakim Agren said:


> Good news! Just received shipping confirmation! Was shipped out 1 hour ago!
> 
> Apparently there was a batch of sapphire edition with incorrectly seated crystals so could be leaking water. They were asked to hold of any shipments until Garmin could get confirmation of the affected batch. So now I guess my watch was cleared for shipment!:-!
> 
> ...


Good news on your shipment - I'm happy to be wrong about this one :-d

The rumor I heard was that Garmin are using the same sapphire crystal maker as Apple and all the manuafacturing was being dedicated to the Apple Watch.

I've never had a crash, or had to reset my watch, but the procedures are apparently pretty simple depending on what kind of hangup you experience:

- First option is to simply power cycle the watch Off/On
- Second option is to press and hold the power button for 30 seconds
- Third option is to go to the menu setting which restores the watch to factory default settings: *MENU>Settings>System>Restore Defaults>Yes*

There is no complicated series of button presses required as in previous fenix models.

Good news is that none of these require a computer, and you probably will not have to use any of them.

Once you have yours in hand, if you have any questions just post them and I'm sure we'll do our best to answer them.

HTH


----------



## Joakim Agren (Feb 12, 2006)

Turns out only a shipping label was generated yesterday. So it was shipped out today, this is going to be tight for sure.:rodekaart I think it will not arrive until Monday since we do not have any Saturday delivery here in Sweden. So this means it will be quite stressful for me to have time to adjust the strap and make some settings in the watch last day before my flight. Preferably I perhaps also want to download some faces, data fields and apps to it. What are the limitations? How many faces, apps and data fields can I have installed? Do I need to charge it or are they already fully charged from factory?

I need to set up a activity mode with 4 fields (GPS speed, distance, and altitude) and also current time displayed. How is this done?


----------



## Joakim Agren (Feb 12, 2006)

Just found this video by Dc Rainmaker showing how to remove links:






Seems pretty straightforward. I have a tool like that so should not be difficult!


----------



## gizzzmo (Aug 29, 2008)

+1 for the Epix


----------



## gaijin (Oct 29, 2007)

Joakim Agren said:


> Turns out only a shipping label was generated yesterday. So it was shipped out today, this is going to be tight for sure.:rodekaart I think it will not arrive until Monday since we do not have any Saturday delivery here in Sweden. So this means it will be quite stressful for me to have time to adjust the strap and make some settings in the watch last day before my flight. Preferably I perhaps also want to download some faces, data fields and apps to it. What are the limitations? How many faces, apps and data fields can I have installed? Do I need to charge it or are they already fully charged from factory?
> 
> I need to set up a activity mode with 4 fields (GPS speed, distance, and altitude) and also current time displayed. How is this done?


Sounds like timing will be tight, but don't worry, you'll make it.

You can spend your waiting time reading the Owner's Manual: http://static.garmincdn.com/pumac/fenix3_OM_EN.pdf

What I would suggest is to NOT download a bunch of Apps, Widgets and Watch Faces until after you return from your trip. Use the watch "as is" for awhile until you become familiar with its capabilities before adding other stuff.

It's always a good idea to fully charge your watch after receiving it. The fenix 3 charges very quickly, so this won't take long.

It's easy to set up a new activity (App) or customize an existing one. To customize any activity (App): *MENU>Settings>Apps>[Choose any of the existing Apps or choose Add New]>Data Screens>* From here, you have 10 Data Screens and a Map page, all of which can be set up with multiple fields.

It sounds like you might be setting up a screen to use during your flight. Some suggestions:

- Elevation fields can be either "Elevation" which displays the value from the internal barometric sensor, or "GPS Elevation" which displays the value derived from the GPS satellites. Although GPS Elevation is less accurate than Barometric Elevation (for a properly calibrated sensor), Barometric Elevation will not yield a true value inside a pressurized passenger cabin. I suggest using GPS Elevation, or set up a field for both so you can keep track of cabin pressure during your flight.

- Speed measurement on the fenix 3 is limited by the capabilities of the .Fit file architecture. This means that speeds in excess of 256 km/h will not record correctly. The speed will, however, be displayed correctly on the watch during the activity, but it will not record correctly. No big deal, just don't be surprised if after uploading your file to Garmin Connect you see much slower speeds than actual.

- Current time is called "Time Of Day" or TOD in Garmin's world. So when setting up a field on your data page for current time, select Time Of Day from the "Other" category of fields (don't worry, this will become clearer when you actually try it). If you cross time zones during your flight you will be fascinated (I know I was) to watch the time displayed by your watch to automatically change as you transition from one time zone to another. An activity must be running for this to occur, of course.

One further note: During an activity, i.e. GPS running and you are viewing App data pages, you can always return to the main time page and all the standard ABC function screens without interrupting the GPS activity. Simply press and hold the Down button while in an activity to return to the main time page. Scroll up or down to view current status of Altimeter, Temp, Barometer and Compass. Press the Back/Lap button from the main time page to return to your uninterrupted activity.

The watch is incredibly versatile with lots of opportunity to set it up just the way you like it.

HTH


----------



## gaijin (Oct 29, 2007)

Joakim Agren said:


> Turns out only a shipping label was generated yesterday. So it was shipped out today, this is going to be tight for sure.:rodekaart *I think it will not arrive until Monday* since we do not have any Saturday delivery here in Sweden.


So? Are you too busy setting up your new fenix 3 to post an update? ;-)


----------



## Joakim Agren (Feb 12, 2006)

gaijin said:


> So? Are you too busy setting up your new fenix 3 to post an update? ;-)


Will leave for my flight in just 1 hour!

But yes received it on Friday. And I was wowed by it when I saw it. Gorgeous thing for sure!

I have resized the bracelet and also downloaded some faces and apps(sorry could not help myself lol). I have not yet set up a activity with gps speed and altitude and current time etc. Will do that during my trip. Did not have time to read the manual though! But hopefully I will learn how to get around the thing soon!:-!

Once again I must say that so far I just love this thing!

Now time to prep for my flight!:-!


----------



## cdmackay (Feb 8, 2008)

gaijin said:


> One further note: During an activity, i.e. GPS running and you are viewing App data pages, you can always return to the main time page and all the standard ABC function screens without interrupting the GPS activity. Simply press and hold the Down button while in an activity to return to the main time page.


One thing I've not seen mentioned, but had noticed, is that the above does not return you to your current ConnectIQ watch face, but to the stock watch face. Well, it does for me.

I assume from this that ConnectIQ faces cannot be used during an activity?


----------



## gaijin (Oct 29, 2007)

I don't know the answer to that one - I don't use any ConnectIQ watch faces (I like to see the seconds displayed on my watch face).


----------



## gizzzmo (Aug 29, 2008)

During activity long press on down returns to my IQ watchface. One press on back returns to running activity. I use “Big Time“ on my Epix as watchface.


----------



## cdmackay (Feb 8, 2008)

gaijin said:


> I don't know the answer to that one - I don't use any ConnectIQ watch faces (I like to see the seconds displayed on my watch face).


Yup. I'm sure you know, but just in case (or for someone else): ConnectIQ faces can show seconds, when running in high-power mode. To activate that, you roll your wrist towards you, and the accelerometer detects that and switches the face into high-power for 10 seconds.

Not all watch faces do anything with that, but many use it to show a second hand; it then disappears 10 seconds later as the face goes back into low-power mode (updating once per minute). I want seconds too, so only use faces that support it (G1 a favourite)


----------



## cdmackay (Feb 8, 2008)

gizzzmo said:


> During activity long press on down returns to my IQ watchface. One press on back returns to running activity. I use "Big Time" on my Epix as watchface.


Ho! I am using face G1, but I definitely cannot get to it during an activity.

I wonder if this is an epix/fenix thing, or perhaps face G1 has something about it... anyone have an IQ face working on fenix during an activity?


----------



## eagle1 (Nov 21, 2014)

Hi everyone, I too am new to this side of watch use and would like to know a couple things if anyone can help. I was thinking of the Epix and Fenix 3 Sapphire. Epix I think is out as it isn't actually pleasing on my eyes and looks fairly complicated.
I need a watch for barometric pressure, altitude (can it be used for skydiving)? 
Need options to change the face (Sinn or Bell and Ross similar face looks really cool). 
Need a heart rate monitor, fitness tracking capability (where is the sensor for the heart rate or pulse and does it work well???) 
Will it work in England? I go from the US to England to the US and so forth.

The pics I've seen showed a pretty much black watch, face and all, which doesn't look that cool (unusable). Is it complicated to use? I'm kinda old school and like a watch that has a simple face (chonographs don't do it for me)

Really curious about this one and thinking would it benefit me given the price?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## keithy (Oct 17, 2010)

eagle1 said:


> Hi everyone, I too am new to this side of watch use and would like to know a couple things if anyone can help. I was thinking of the Epix and Fenix 3 Sapphire. Epix I think is out as it isn't actually pleasing on my eyes and looks fairly complicated.
> I need a watch for barometric pressure, altitude (can it be used for skydiving)?
> Need options to change the face (Sinn or Bell and Ross similar face looks really cool).
> Need a heart rate monitor, fitness tracking capability (where is the sensor for the heart rate or pulse and does it work well???)
> ...


To answer your questions:


The Epix gives you the ability to add topo maps in more detail than the Fenix basic maps due to the bigger on board memory. So if you don't need the maps, the Fenix is probably the way to go.
The watch has a barometric pressure sensor, and can display barometric pressure as well as barometric pressure adjusted GPS altitude/elevation. The Fenix has the Jumpmaster function which I think was meant to be only on the Tactix. So it should be ok for skydiving if you need. Not sure if it is there on the Epix.
The display can be customised, and you can download different options here: https://apps.garmin.com/en-GB/devices/fenix3/appTypes/watchface/apps
The HRM requires an external ANT+ heart rate monitor which it connects to wirelessly.
It will work globally.

It can be a complicated watch, as there are plenty of menu functions and customisable screens. Have a look at some videos of it in use, it will give you an idea of how to use it.


----------



## primus (Jul 16, 2009)

keithy said:


> ...
> The Fenix has the Jumpmaster function which I think was meant to be only on the Tactix. So it should be ok for skydiving if you need. Not sure if it is there on the Epix
> ...


Since the question was "Garmin Epix VS *Fenix 3*, Which One And Why?" I have to comment:
*Fenix 3* does not have Jumpmaster function!


----------



## eagle1 (Nov 21, 2014)

Thanks Keith,
To be honest the maps would be cool but I think they wouldn't get a lot of use where I am. For the price between the Fenix Sapphire and the Epix and the functionality of the Fenix, I think that would be the way to go.... Doesn't look so wierd either.

All I can say from what I see on this thing is WOW! Never knew a watch could do so much!!!


----------



## Proflig8tor (Jan 3, 2013)

eagle1 said:


> I need a watch for barometric pressure, altitude (can it be used for skydiving)?
> Thanks for any help.


Really? I would not think so. It could be a cool data logger if it updates that fast. Does anyone trust a watch (other than a countdown timer) for skydiving?

An aircraft's altimetry system requires recertification every 24 months and the design of the system is carefully engineered to control for pressure variations due to pitot / static placement. I'd guess the initial rate of acceleration would be around 10meters a second until terminal velocity when air pressure reaches an equivalent with gravity. Even a modern fighter's altimetry system would have a difficult time compensating for those conditions, much less a wrist watch. Further, GPS seems least accurate in the vertical dimension. There must be a reason why no aviation AHRS platform uses vertical data from GPS (be nice to be able to remove local pressure and temperature variables; and rely on 3D GPS nav)

In flight test we (they) use a differential GPS rig along with a tethered sensor platform. That's about the least I would trust, but that's me.

I know some Skydivers use the Sunnuto Altimeter Watches. MHO, it is a bad idea.


----------



## eagle1 (Nov 21, 2014)

Proflig8tor said:


> Really? I would not think so. It could be a cool data logger if it updates that fast. Does anyone trust a watch (other than a countdown timer) for skydiving?
> 
> An aircraft's altimetry system requires recertification every 24 months and the design of the system is carefully engineered to control for pressure variations due to pitot / static placement. I'd guess the initial rate of acceleration would be around 10meters a second until terminal velocity when air pressure reaches an equivalent with gravity. Even a modern fighter's altimetry system would have a difficult time compensating for those conditions, much less a wrist watch. Further, GPS seems least accurate in the vertical dimension. There must be a reason why no aviation AHRS platform uses vertical data from GPS (be nice to be able to remove local pressure and temperature variables; and rely on 3D GPS nav)
> 
> ...


I appreciate that... To be honest, I wouldn't "rely" on the watch to do an altimeter's job... plus there is no freefalling here... only static. But I thought it would be cool if the Fenix 3 could do the same as the Suunto. Just basically thinking the Fenix 3 looks really good compared to the Epix... and for the price I was wondering just how good it is to do what it says it will do... Make sense?

Keep in mind I've NEVER had a smart watch before and they seem quite complicated but getting into fitness for health, etc.


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

A bit off topic but...
The Fenix 3 is complicated in an intuitive way. Very easy to navigate and use the various functions. I absolutely love and use mine ALL OF THE TIME.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eagle1 (Nov 21, 2014)

Complicated in an intuitive way??? Hmmmmmm, sooooooooooo do we go with the Fenix 3 sapphire or the Epix? Which one would I benefit more with and which one would would be more fun and versatile to use for me?


----------



## eagle1 (Nov 21, 2014)

I've thought about it and figure it's a no brainer! Thanks guys for explaining this thing better.


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

eagle1 said:


> Complicated in an intuitive way??? Hmmmmmm, sooooooooooo do we go with the Fenix 3 sapphire or the Epix? Which one would I benefit more with and which one would would be more fun and versatile to use for me?


Suuuuuure eagle. Lots of functions with lots of information but easy/intuitive to use. Need further clarification?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

Absolutely love everything about my Fenix 3. It is an awesome watch!


----------



## Coach-Z (Jan 1, 2013)

Haven't posted here for a while, but I'll give a shout out for the Epix... Just picked it up today, brand new in box at half the price. The price was so low, because of the small group of people actually interested in a watch this size and with these features.. In that respect, I think Garmin overdid it.

Yes it is big, it's bigger than the Fenix, but for me, comparing it to the Fenix 1, it is so much easier to navigate. The menu's are way more intuitive than the Fenix 1, and I learned to use that fairly fast, all things considered... 

One downside would be getting out of a wetsuit with it on, compared to the Fenix 3, but it would be manageable, no doubt.


----------



## Glenn Alverus (Nov 8, 2015)

Coach-Z said:


> Haven't posted here for a while, but I'll give a shout out for the Epix... Just picked it up today, brand new in box at half the price. The price was so low, because of the small group of people actually interested in a watch this size and with these features.. In that respect, I think Garmin overdid it.
> 
> Yes it is big, it's bigger than the Fenix, but for me, comparing it to the Fenix 1, it is so much easier to navigate. The menu's are way more intuitive than the Fenix 1, and I learned to use that fairly fast, all things considered...
> 
> One downside would be getting out of a wetsuit with it on, compared to the Fenix 3, but it would be manageable, no doubt.


Hi, Where did you get your Epix for half price and what did you pay? I'm from Helsingborg so no problem to go to Denmark if it's a lot cheaper there... ;-)


----------



## Coach-Z (Jan 1, 2013)

Oh, should have mentioned that, it's secondhand... A rather important piece of information to omit... The previous comment was on the secondhand price of the watch. 

Sendt fra min Nexus 6 med Tapatalk


----------



## Glenn Alverus (Nov 8, 2015)

Thanks for your reply Coach-Z! I currently struggle to decide if I should bye a Fenix3 or Epix. I change my mind 5 times a day...  The mainly usage will be Trailrunning, skiing etc. I guess it will probably be new versions out of both in 6-12 months with a Epix with larger screen so shouldn't be such a hard decision...


----------



## Michael_AR (Nov 15, 2015)

Epix:

1. Bigger screen, more convinient to see 4 fields screens
2. more convinient on a hand
3. 8GB of memory vs. 32MB
4. Maps
5. Touchscreen (sometimes it is useful)

downsides:
1. Worse screen resolution 
2. Less "nice" whatchfaces in comparison to F3
3. 3g heavier
4. no Wifi

In addition Epix is much less time on the market than F3 (for bad and good). Anyway it is already pretty stable with the latest SW (3.10)


----------

